# Bike computer(s) for tandem



## Steves3000 (7 mo ago)

My wife and I are replacing our tandem after 25 years. One of the many innovations since our last purchase is the advent of gps bike computers.
My question is what is the optimal setup for a tandem? My wife (stoker) does most of the navigation, but I (captain) like to have at least gears and speed constantly visible.
Should we both have computers, or is there a better way to solve for this?
Thanks!


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

I am unaware of any models that have dual displays. A big caution on "gears". That would mean a Di2 or SRAM electronic shifting system that can via BlueTooth send a signal to the head unit as to what gear you are in. No mechanical system does that. As well if desiring a Hammerhead Karoo 2 unit, know that Hammerhead (owned by SRAM) is in a dispute with Shimano who has essentially told Hammerhead they can no longer allow the BT connection from the Di2 system to the (newly purchased) head unit. Garmin and Wahoo computers can still connect and you can get gear and battery info. 

Be aware these things ain't cheap. A basic navigating GPS with a decent sized touchscreen is the Garmin Edge Explore. Designed more for touring amd doesnt have a Di2 connection or do performance stuff like workouts, intervals, etc.... runs $250. A GPS that does Di2 in a smaller form than the Explore is an Edge 830, I think the run about $400. Or a 530 at $250 or so, or a Wahoo Bolt. The"Cadillac" of them all is the new Edge 1040 Solar, big screen, has solar charging, latest software, 45 hr. battery life (twice anything else), and runs $750.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Steves3000 said:


> My wife and I are replacing our tandem after 25 years.
> 
> My wife (stoker) does most of the navigation, but I (captain) like to have at least gears and speed constantly visible.


Are you saying you've been displaying gears on your current tandem? How?

There's no GPS that offers dual screens. So you're going to need two units. You could do a nice large navigation unit for your wife. 
And for you just to see speed details, there are cheap units with standard bike details. Speed, Distance, Time, etc for $30 - $50









Amazon.com : XOSS G GPS Cycling Computer Wireless Bike Speedometer Odometer Cycling Waterproof Road Bike MTB Bicycle Bluetooth (combo2) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : XOSS G GPS Cycling Computer Wireless Bike Speedometer Odometer Cycling Waterproof Road Bike MTB Bicycle Bluetooth (combo2) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com : COOSPO Bike Computer GPS Wireless, ANT+ Cycling Computer GPS with Bluetooth , Multifunctional ANT+ Bicycle Computer GPS with 2.4 LCD Screen, Bike Speedometer with Auto Backlight IP67 : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : COOSPO Bike Computer GPS Wireless, ANT+ Cycling Computer GPS with Bluetooth , Multifunctional ANT+ Bicycle Computer GPS with 2.4 LCD Screen, Bike Speedometer with Auto Backlight IP67 : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





If you really need to see Di2 gear info as mentioned above, I think the LEZYNE Super Pro is the cheapest unit that'll do that. $150








Amazon.com : LEZYNE Super Pro Performance GPS Bicycle Computer, 28H Runtime, USB Rechargeable, ANT+ & Bluetooth Smart, Mountain & Road Bikes : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : LEZYNE Super Pro Performance GPS Bicycle Computer, 28H Runtime, USB Rechargeable, ANT+ & Bluetooth Smart, Mountain & Road Bikes : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------

